# Red kale?



## Angie williams (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi! Can my little horsfield eat red and green kale, red cos, green Batavia and mizuna please???


----------



## Kent (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes. As with anything else only in moderation.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 14, 2015)

Red cos looks a lot like lettuce. Best as a treat 
Kale is okay in a varied diet, like the other two. Weeds are the best!


----------

